# Long or deep 125 or 120 gallon



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello All,

Second post here. I am bound and determined to get a second tank to complement my 55 gallon. Actually I think Im really getting the tank I should have gotten in the first place.

I'm torn between a 6 foot 125 gallon or a 48x24x24 120 gallon. Which would you choose and the rational for it. I'm not decided on which species of fish this tank would house. The six footer would have to go either behind a couch or along a back side wall oy my apartment. The 4 foot 120 would go in place of the current 55 which really has the best placement.............that's why its there! I like the idea of the depth that 4ft 120 would give me. I think it would be ideal for a planted tank.

Well there you have it..............what are your preferences?

Thanks Dave


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I think the 125 would be better for planted tanks, but that's just me, there's less height for the light to travel. 

Currently running a 125 and I like the length. It allows for lot's of setup options. 

If i were you i would probably get the 120 since it will take the spot of the current tank. You also have an option of 120 xh which is 5feet long 


Also you've been warned once MTS hits life ends as we know it. I've gone from a 65 gallon, and a 20. Then i added a 125. 3 months later i have 2x30's and 3x75's to go with them. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 150g tall and I wish I had gone with the long version. Kinda hard to aquascape the bottom when you can't reach.

So my vote is long over tall.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The max height of a tank I will buy is 24 inches, anything higher and you can't reach the bottom. A 24 inch deep tank gives you lots of room for aquascaping if that is your thing. A long tank can be nice for larger fast fish. Also, the higher the tank, the harder it is to light for plants. If one of the tanks is 4 feet long, you have more cheap options for lighting, you can buy shop lights fairly cheap to hang over it.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a 150 it is 72"x18"x27" I need to use a stool to reach the back bottom because of the depth, I am 6'1", the one thing I don't like is it is only 18" wide.

These are from the Miricles website,

AAQ25 125 SHORT 1/2" GLASS 48X24X24 $495.00 EXTRUDED TRIM
AAQ24 125 1/2" GLASS 72X18X24 $495.00 EXTRUDED TRIM
AAQ22 112 60X18X24 $300.00 EXTRUDED TRIM
AAQ23 100 LONG 72X18X19 $300.00 EXTRUDED TRIM
AAQ101 150 - 1/2" GLASS 72X18X27 $575.00 EXTRUDED TRIM
AAQ26 180 72X24X24 $850.00 EUROBRACED

Given what I have now, if I was to do it again I would go with the 180 if I had the money, if I was on a budget I would go with the 125 short. I find having a 18" 72" long tank dose not allow you to have bigger fish that you could have if you tank is 24" wide.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I want a 180 someday myself, but no bigger than that at least height and depth wise


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

if your doing a planted tank then the 4 foot 120 because it will be a hella lot easier to find lighting that fits it properly


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

NVES said:


> I have a 150g tall and I wish I had gone with the long version. Kinda hard to aquascape the bottom when you can't reach.
> 
> So my vote is long over tall.


I feel exactly the same.

I have a tall tank and it sucks for aquascaping/cleaning and the plants are deep down so it's hard for my lights to shine that far. I'll never buy a tall tank again....

Go long.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

jonstreets said:


> if your doing a planted tank then the 4 foot 120 because it will be a hella lot easier to find lighting that fits it properly


on a 6 foot tank, dual 36" lights work wonders.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A long tank always looks bigger, to me, and offers a nicer, more panoramic view. The lighting ease for a 4 footer is a good point, but it still isn't worth opting for it over a 6' tank. Space would be the only reason.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

24 inches deep is nicer than 18 deep

now if you go with a 180, you get the best of both worlds, 6 feet long and 24 deep.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

It depends as well on the fish you are going to keep. If you like big individual fish, choose the four footer. If you like smaller schooling fish, go six foot. I have both and I prefer the long, because I keep small schooling fish. I also find long is much better for growing plants because it isn't as deep and the light is easier to control. My 6ft x 18 x 18 uses two 2 bulb three foot lights, while my 4 ft x 24 x 24 uses two 2 bulb four foot lights.

Lee


----------

